# I dug them out of a box



## Sardine (Apr 26, 2008)

I was hunting around a while back and found two good old-fashioned cameras. Needless to say I was excited. I hadn't used a film camera for years and wanted to know how they worked.

The one camera is my dad's(Konica), the other belonged to my grandfather(Zeiss).

I don't know much about these, so some info would be great. I haven't taken photos with the Konica, but the few I got using the Zeiss are amazing. This is what I found on the camera's (I didn't look for any numbers or anything where the film goes in).

*Zeiss*

Zeiss Ikon
Icarex 35 (it's at the front of the camera above the lense)
*Lenses:*
Carl Zeiss   Tesser 2.8/50   6934053
Carl Zeiss   Super-Dynarex 4/135   6981725
*Flash:*
Metz 900606

*Konica*

Konica
EE-MATIC (seen on the front, top left)
DELUXE 2 (on top)
206249 (at the back)
*Lense* 
Konica Hexanon  1:28   f=42mm


I don't know what the numbers mean, or if posting them helps or  anything. Both camera's are in great condition, and I must say it's extremely satisfying clicking the lense into place on the Zeiss (German-built products are amazing). Unfortunately the flash appears to be broken, which is quite disappointing.

Any info facts, advice, anything, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Pictures would help immensely in providing information.


----------



## Smith2688 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Zeiss  Ikon Icarex 35 is a 35mm SLR (made by Zeiss, of course).
The Zeiss Tessar lens is a 50mm lens with a maximum aperture of f/2.8.
The Zeiss Super-Dynarex is a 135mm lens with a maximum aperture of f/4.

I believe that the EE-Matic is a fixed lens rangefinder.  You would focus the camera by turning the lens to align the ghost image with the rest of the image in the viewfinder.
It's fixed lens has a focal length of 42mm and a maximum aperture of f/2.8.

Do you have the proper batteries installed to know if the flash is broken?


----------



## Sardine (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll post some pics later 

I can't get the battery-compartment open. I'll post pics of the flash as well.

Any idea on how old these are?

_*EDIT:*_

Here be the photo's_._

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Number 2 is the back of the flash. Sorry about the blurriness.

Number 7 and 8 is looking into the eyepiece of the Zeiss. I'm not sure if the black is supposed to be there. It looks cracked, and it doesn't show up on the photo's of I've taken, so I'm at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Smith2688 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Icarex is from somewhere between 1960 and 1970.

From what I could find, the EE-Matic Deluxe 2 is from 1967.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Icarex is practically a Voigtländer with a Zeiss name. Acquired by Zeiss, in 1966, Voigtlander made these cameras to take special bayonet mount lenses, pretty scarce today. However, the lenses were great, if you can find them. The two variations were the 35BM and the 35TM. The BM was a bayonet mount, the TM was a thread mount accepting 42mm screw mount lenses.


----------



## Sardine (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the dates 

I think that mine is the TM.

Any idea of what the black is inside the eyepiece? (Is it even called an eyepiece?)


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 28, 2008)

That black thing in the viewfinder could be mold.


----------



## Sardine (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah, viewfinder. 

You know what? You could be right. Oh well, I'm not going to fiddle; it works just fine as it is.


----------



## AndrewG (Jun 25, 2008)

The mess in the eyepiece looks like fungus.


----------



## compur (Jun 25, 2008)

It's not unusual to find fungus in Icarex prisms.  I presume it's due to the glue or coatings they used. The prism on yours is removable.


----------



## Sardine (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys  And sorry it took so long to reply.


----------

